# S.E. studying time...used as PDH hours...?



## thedaywa1ker (Apr 12, 2018)

I assume many of those studying for the SE are already PE's...has anyone used time studying for the SE as self reported PDHs? 

I learn way more studying for this exam than the people that watch a bunch of videos a week before PDH's are due...just curious.


----------



## Mithrandir918 (Apr 12, 2018)

thedaywa1ker said:


> I assume many of those studying for the SE are already PE's...has anyone used time studying for the SE as self reported PDHs?
> 
> I learn way more studying for this exam than the people that watch a bunch of videos a week before PDH's are due...just curious.


It will depend on the State I believe.  In Illinois they wont count it technically for some reason.  There may be ways around it but I know I dont know how.  You have to check with your licensing board.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Apr 16, 2018)

I know Texas will count up to 5 hours of self study. For other states, I took a study course and claimed every bit of it because they took roll so there was a record of me being there.


----------

